

3D WebGL Car Game Demo - patrickaljord
http://helloracer.com/webgl/

======
al_james
Wow. Very nice example. Works well in Chrome 10 on Mac (about 30fps).

~~~
satori99
Yeah. Very impressive on FF4/Windows 7.

------
kpao
Very cool. I wish there was a way to make the camera stick to a position or
follow the car, it's pretty hard to do anything with the angle changing
constantly.

------
macmac
F1 cars do not have a reverse gear...

~~~
Geee
Nor does infinite white planes exist..

------
poulter7
Not supported by Chromium 12?

